# chips



## Titaka

"When the chips are down and you somehow expect them to deliver, they are somehow not there."
Ήταν στο βίντεο TED "the healing power of reading" 
Δε μπορώ να βρω μια μετάφραση που να ταιριάζει στο chips
Καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## Acestor

Σημαίνει «όταν δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα».


----------



## Titaka

Acestor said:


> Σημαίνει «όταν δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα».


Άρα όταν δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα και κάπως τα περιμένεις να λυθούν, αυτά δε λύνονται;
Είναι να λυθούν ή να διευκολυνθούν;


----------



## Acestor

Η πλήρης πρόταση λέει: “There are liberals who have all the proper attitudes but no real convictions. When the chips are down and you somehow expect them to deliver they’re somehow not there.”
«Υπάρχουν φιλελεύθεροι που έχουν τη σωστή στάση αλλά όχι γνήσιες πεποιθήσεις. Όταν δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα και περιμένεις να ανταποκριθούν/να κάνουν κάτι [οι φιλελεύθεροι], με κάποιον τρόπο απουσιάζουν/εξαφανίζονται.»


----------



## eno2

'when the chips are down'  
την αποφασιστική στιγμή  .
στην κρίσιμη στιγμή
(Linguee)


----------



## Helleno File

eno2 said:


> 'when the chips are down'
> την αποφασιστική στιγμή  .
> στην κρίσιμη στιγμή
> (Linguee)


I think that's the correct interpretation of the English, rather than "when things are difficult".  I presume the metaphor is from casino gambling, esp roulette.


----------



## eno2

Metaphor drawn from roulette indeed,  I think also.
Another one would be: when push comes to shove.
Both expressions get translated Acester's way too in Linguee, but in fact, they're stronger, 



> Pragmatism has its virtues, but we need to know the hard political choices that you will make *when* the *chips* *are* *down* and the principles that you will not compromise on.
> Ο πραγματισμός έχει τις αρετές του, αλλά χρειάζεται να γνωρίζουμε τις σκληρές πολιτικές επιλογές που θα κάνετε όταν τα πράγματα *δυσκολέψουν* και τις αρχές που δεν θα διακυβεύσετε.


----------



## Αγγελος

possibly also όταν το μαχαίρι φτάσει στο κόκαλο


----------

